

Early adopters  what's fair game? - mykinator

Hey guys, my wife and I recently joined the startup community and are looking for early adopters for our first product.<p>We read that people tend to hit up forums and meetups, that kind of thing.<p>However, forums and meetups explicitly state in their Terms of Service prohibiting promoting services or soliciting business. How do you reconcile the two?
======
cblock811
If you are providing real value, showcase what you built. If you are
disingenuously shilling your product, dont bother. You will only damage
yourself. What's the product. Happy to take a look at it if you have a
website.

------
MalcolmDiggs
There are sites like ProductHunt, which specialize in this type of thing.
Might be worth checking out.

